# Yawning Green Terror



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Here are some shots of My terror I got before I started to clean my Tank.
I took this from about 15-20 Feet with a 2x Telephoto Lense.
It wouldve been better If I used a faster Shutter and water wasnt *GREEN*
View attachment 58666


View attachment 58667

Shifting through the Sand, this focker spits lot of sand.
View attachment 58668

Here he is spying on me...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

na na na-na all the boys to the yard and they're right, it's better than yours










Seriously though, nice fuckin fish. What happened to him?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam yorkie destroying gordita's thread

but he looks good and i love the green


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> na na na-na all the boys to the yard and they're right, it's better than yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...











In Due Time Twitch, In due time.
Soon as the water clears up a bit.
He has HITH, Thats the way I bought him, And he was a mean focker
and they had him a a good price, I couldnt Pass it up.
Total was $9.74 :nod:



Dr. Green said:


> dam yorkie destroying gordita's thread
> 
> but he looks good and i love the green
> 
> ...


What Thread?
Feeling alright Doc?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > na na na-na all the boys to the yard and they're right, it's better than yours
> ...










not really

i meant twitch


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sweet :rasp:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

those fish must be bored


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> na na na-na all the boys to the yard and they're right, it's better than yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...












--Dan


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Looking good Brujo


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------

